
How I bootstrapped a 59x ROAS e-commerce cold audience in 8 weeks on Instagram - guinesis
https://blog.phantombuster.com/how-i-bootstrapped-a-59x-roas-e-commerce-cold-audience-in-8-weeks-on-instagram-9e63dce66fdd
======
mpeg
You're in France, scraping instagram for likes and saving people's names and
usernames for retargeting. This is a violation of the GDPR for good measure,
as these people don't have any relationship with you or your company, it's
just straight up spam.

Also a breach of Facebook custom audiences T&Cs, since you don't have
permission to target those user ids.

